# Bianca is crafting a Fancy Lily Wreath!



## Krosulhah (Apr 13, 2020)

Bianca is currently handing out a Fancy Lily Wreath recipe! I'll let one person in at a time due to a glitch that occured earlier tonight.

Please don't trample flowers if you see them or take shells from the beach. Also please forgive my mess of a town LOL.

Bianca is in the middle of the mess. There is a space next to my house to get to hers. From there she is up and towards the left. I'm going to be staying by the airport, so feel free to go up there yourself unless you get lost.

I'm letting people come for free, but if you happen to want to tip, I'd appreciate bells, gold nuggets, or nmts. ❤

Post if you're interested and I'll give dodo codes to one person at a time! I'll try to get in as many people as possible before she is done.​


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come please


----------



## lapaa (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come please ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 13, 2020)

would love to come too!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to stop by.  Thanks!


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come please? :33


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible!
(edit: never mind! thank you anyway)


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 13, 2020)

Love to stop by!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 13, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to come please!


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 13, 2020)

If she’s still handing out recipes, I’d love to stop by! ^^


----------



## Saphi (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------

